
Ask HN: Website or software to teach young kids to type and mouse - fil_a_del_fee_a
Does anyone know of any good websites to teach kids how to type and&#x2F;or use the mouse? My kids already have the touchscreen thing down, but are lacking keyboard skills.<p>I remember a software in school where you type and bubbles come up and push away little animated fish. (It was a long time ago).
======
tropo
Tux Paint

There is a configuration tool for parents/teachers, or you can just edit the
config file. The right mouse button can be mapped to the left, or to an
animation that explains left/right buttons. You can make Tux Paint full-
screen. You can disable the normal way to exit, leaving only a non-obvious key
sequence. Tux Paint uses a fixed-location save directory, so there is no way
to browse around and mess with the OS.

~~~
fil_a_del_fee_a
Perfect! Thank you

